# Age of Empires 3 funktioniert nicht mehr



## zockerprince15 (21. August 2011)

hi 

 ich spiele schon seit jahren aoe 3 aber leider als ich das spiel jetzt  starten wollte kommt die meldung das aoe 3 nicht mehr funktioniert und  dass es aufgrund eines fehlers geschlossen werden muss.  Aber ich habe  das spiel heute morgen noch mit nem freund gespielt. Wie geht das? jetzt  ein paar stunden später funktioniert es nicht mehr obwohl ich nichts  geändert habe. Habe den Pc schon neugestartet doch das hilft nichts.


PS: neu installieren geht nicht da ich das spiel und die beiden  erweiterungen meinem freund geliehen hab und der ist jetzt im Urlaub für  den rest der ferien. Was soll ich machen? Brauche dringent hilfe.


----------



## amdfreak (21. August 2011)

Ist das Spiel auf den neuesten Stand gepatcht ? Wenn nicht, dann solltest du das sofort tun.
Angaben zu deinem System wären auch sehr hilfreich, vor allem das OS.


----------



## zockerprince15 (21. August 2011)

Ich habe  Win7
Habe den neusten patch. (habe nachgeschaut)


----------



## zockerprince15 (27. August 2011)

OK konnte jetzt neu installieren.
Habe aber noch ne frage:
ich habe mir denn mod napoleonic era gedownloaded und installiert. Aber wenn ich starten will startet immer das normale Age.

Woran liegt das?


----------

